# SPIDER UPDATE EGGS HATCHING



## bigred (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is my green spider that has been on this single cactus pad for 4 or 5 months now. About a month ago she laid a bunch of eggs and has been very protective of them. We now have a bunch of baby spiders emerging


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 17, 2013)

Look out bugs, here they come!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 17, 2013)

what are you going to do with hundreds of those babies?...
Its like a spider village on the cactus

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2013)

What are the tooth picks doing? Also, curious. What are you going to do with them? More pics of the babes would be appreciated too.. I hate spiders, I can't believe I want to see more of them. Probably have nightmares tonignt


----------



## bigred (Sep 17, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Look out bugs, here they come!



Plenty of bugs for them to eat here




SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> what are you going to do with hundreds of those babies?...
> Its like a spider village on the cactus
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app



Im sure a bunch of the little guys will die naturally, Im ok with a bunch of green spiders in the backyard


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 17, 2013)

They arent toothpicks lol...those are the needles of the cactus...lmao....
I can't stand spiders either

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


you know that soon you can have an infestation of spiders

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Sep 17, 2013)

wellington said:


> What are the tooth picks doing? Also, curious. What are you going to do with them? More pics of the babes would be appreciated too.. I hate spiders, I can't believe I want to see more of them. Probably have nightmares tonignt



Those tooth picks you are asking about are thorns from the cactus, I will get more pics if the little spiders are around when I get off work tomorrow


----------



## wellington (Sep 17, 2013)

LMAO, okay, maybe it's time for new glasses. I could swear they were tooth pics 


After all, I am wearing Targets dollar eye glass special


----------



## terryo (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! What a great thread. Please post some pictures of the babies. Nature....I love it!


----------



## bigred (Sep 17, 2013)

wellington said:


> LMAO, okay, maybe it's time for new glasses. I could swear they were tooth pics
> 
> 
> After all, I am wearing Targets dollar eye glass special





I think they made a song about cheap sunglasses. I get my sunglasses at the 99 cent store because the type of work that I do I break them often.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol....

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Sep 17, 2013)

terryo said:


> Wow! What a great thread. Please post some pictures of the babies. Nature....I love it!



I will get some more pics tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2013)

wellington said:


> LMAO, okay, maybe it's time for new glasses. I could swear they were tooth pics



   ummm no comment


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2013)

Very Cool Mr Ed ..... great pic!......Always fun time adventures in the backyard! 
Thanks for sharing .....


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> .....Always fun time adventures in the backyard!
> Thanks for sharing .....



So many people fail to see and enjoy what is in their own backyards. Another great reason for having tortoises and keeping them outside is you start to actually see and appreciate those things.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for thinking of us and sharing with us.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

So awesome. Pretty!

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Love it! Thanks for thinking of us and sharing with us.



Your welcome, I got a few more pics from today I will post after my nap


----------



## Sh3wulf (Sep 18, 2013)

That is a very cool looking spider. Where is that indigenous too?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 18, 2013)

Do u have the cactus inside or outside

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> Do u have the cactus inside or outside
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> Cactus is outside




Ok so here is a picture from today, WELLINGTON I would be happy to ship some to you


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 18, 2013)

I cant see the pic...did it upload correctly?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> I cant see the pic...did it upload correctly?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app



I think so check again and if not I will post another


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 18, 2013)

Reminds me of Charlets Web!!  lol


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow there are everywhere.. there must be hundreds of them.do they live inside or outside? Can they live all one one cactus pedal

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


I'm not into spiders but I have to say it looks really nice

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lkwagner (Sep 18, 2013)

So many spiders!!!! And I was creeped out by the 1 spider on my car mirror tonight!!!


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> Wow there are everywhere.. there must be hundreds of them.do they live inside or outside? Can they live all one one cactus pedal
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> ...





They live outside on the cactus, Im sure each day that goes by they will slowly spread out and disappear


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

So cute. Love love love this thread.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

this is awesome, i kept up with your other thread as well. glad to see they hatched. will be keeping an eye on this thread now


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> this is awesome, i kept up with your other thread as well. glad to see they hatched. will be keeping an eye on this thread now
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Russian
> ...



Yes I remember, good to see you back. You want a spider


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

bigred said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > this is awesome, i kept up with your other thread as well. glad to see they hatched. will be keeping an eye on this thread now
> ...



happy to be back. haha. im pretty tempted to have you send me a few and go get a nopal cactus from walmart, plant it by my two tortoises enclosures, and watch them grow into their beautiful adulthood. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > .....Always fun time adventures in the backyard!
> ...




So true. I have been missing all the rats, the garbage pickers and the guy peeing in my ally. The things you get to enjoy in your own back yard  BA HAHAHAHA




bigred said:


> SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:
> 
> 
> > Do u have the cactus inside or outside
> ...





OMG, HOLY POOP. I will be going to bed with Raid in hand. It is a cool pic, but already feeling them crawling on me, eeeeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 18, 2013)

You can keep the spiders . Man I can catch frogs,snakes,lizards,and turtles but I hate spiders or any other bug .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

I want a spider!

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## bigred (Sep 18, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I want a spider!
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelly



You can have several


----------



## terryo (Sep 19, 2013)

I LOVE all these nature threads. So interesting. Include me in the spider giving, but I really want one of those nice big hairy ones.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2013)

wellington said:


> So true. I have been missing all the rats, the garbage pickers and the guy peeing in my ally. The things you get to enjoy in your own back yard  BA HAHAHAHA



I love the guys who pee in the alley (or beside their trucks), especially if I am out with my camera. So much fun to make loud comments about them, when they are caught in the act.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Sep 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The comments are especially priceless when two guys are side by side doing it and one turns. Bahahahaaaa 

I shared the pretty spider picture with some phobic girlfriends and they do not share my enthusiasm for the pretty green of this spider and how cool it is that she protected her egg sac


----------



## bigred (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is the latest spider pic from today, they seem to be spreading out a bit. When I come out in the morning they are all bunched up in a ball. Im not sure if they are trying to stay warm or trying to stay in a little bunch to avoid getting eaten


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 23, 2013)

very nice, looks like theyre progressing well. i bet its a combination of both, needing warmth and safety.


----------



## oknursedana (Sep 23, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> Reminds me of Charlets Web!!  lol



It's funny that you used that spelling of Charlet. That is how we spell our daughters name. It is a French sir name and not used very often at all. She's my nature lover and will love these pics.


----------



## bigred (Sep 23, 2013)

oknursedana said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of Charlets Web!!  lol
> ...



Hope your daughter enjoys them


Each day they get a little more brave, today they are catching the wind while hanging from the webs


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Sep 23, 2013)

There are loads of them!

Sent from my ST25i using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Oct 12, 2013)

Update so all the baby spiders have hatched and they are gone. Well,,,,, last night when I went to check on her she was making another egg sac. I watched her build the egg sac she started at the bottom and worked her way up. She left a hole in the top to deposit the eggs and then she took a break. By the time I came to check on her again she had the egg sac filled with eggs and sealed up. I do have a few pics of this but for some reason I havent been able to upload pics to any thread. When I figure out the problem I will post pics


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 12, 2013)

bigred said:


> Update so all the baby spiders have hatched and they are gone. Well,,,,, last night when I went to check on her she was making another egg sac. I watched her build the egg sac she started at the bottom and worked her way up. She left a hole in the top to deposit the eggs and then she took a break. By the time I came to check on her again she had the egg sac filled with eggs and sealed up. I do have a few pics of this but for some reason I havent been able to upload pics to any thread. When I figure out the problem I will post pics



thats awesome. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## bigred (Oct 12, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Update so all the baby spiders have hatched and they are gone. Well,,,,, last night when I went to check on her she was making another egg sac. I watched her build the egg sac she started at the bottom and worked her way up. She left a hole in the top to deposit the eggs and then she took a break. By the time I came to check on her again she had the egg sac filled with eggs and sealed up. I do have a few pics of this but for some reason I havent been able to upload pics to any thread. When I figure out the problem I will post pics
> ...


----------



## terryo (Oct 13, 2013)

That's amazing. I guess I watch too many cartoons. I thought they die after they laid the eggs.


----------



## bigred (Oct 13, 2013)

terryo said:


> That's amazing. I guess I watch too many cartoons. I thought they die after they laid the eggs.



I was wondering the same thing myself, the second egg sac is about half the size of the first. She hasnt been eating and not as active, I will let you know how things turn out


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe you've said this already and I missed it...but have you been feeding her or is it just catch-as-catch-can?


----------



## bigred (Oct 13, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe you've said this already and I missed it...but have you been feeding her or is it just catch-as-catch-can?



I feed her sometimes, but not very often. She catches all kinds of stuff on her own, I really like it when she catches wasps


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 13, 2013)

Neat~O Thread ! .....


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

Coolest spider.

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## bigred (Oct 13, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Neat~O Thread ! .....



Sending you an email Mr HYPO


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

you gonna send me some of these babies? haha


----------



## bigred (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally able to post pics again so here is a pic of the second egg sac. The sac on the top is the old one the are all gone in my yard somewhere. This is a pic of her making the sac and if you look close you can see she is not finished yet and has a hole in the top. I was trying to see her deposit the eggs but she took a break after making the sac. When I came back eggs were deposited and sac closed


----------

